
Nginx no longer retries non-idempotent upstream requests by default - runesoerensen
https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/changeset/91c8d990fb4540f9937e97426586b29be6185e21/nginx
======
runesoerensen
Relevant discussion from earlier this month:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11217477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11217477)

------
Rafert
I'm not familiar with the way nginx develops its software, is this change
slated for release in 1.9.13?

~~~
mfjordvald
Most likely yes.

Even numbering is the stable branch while odd numbering is the development
branch.

Since this is a breaking change and not a bug or security fix it's unlikely to
go into the stable branch.

~~~
pmalynin
Except the development branch is stable, stable is legacy :/

~~~
mfjordvald
One of the things that really annoy me yes. :)

Pretty much every nginx release is run-time stable, really the only difference
is that the mainline branch is not API stable.

Good luck convincing package managers of that, though. So usually you end up
running an old version just because of convention.

------
Mojah
Mailing list announcement is here. It's now in nginx 1.9.13 (mainline)
[https://marc.ttias.be/nginx-
announce/2016-03/msg00000.php](https://marc.ttias.be/nginx-
announce/2016-03/msg00000.php)

~~~
gus_massa
Official mailing list link: [http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2016/00017...](http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2016/000172.html)

------
nodesocket
Any idea when this will ship with NGINX Plus?

~~~
fmemon
It will be part of NGINX Plus R9 scheduled for mid-April.

~~~
nodejscloud
Perfect, thanks.

------
draw_down
Good idea!

